# I got a new Pike Cichlid



## JustAWitness (Jul 16, 2008)

Bought a new pike today. It was labelled at the store as a "Red Pike Cichlid" i was like "uh ya right, no way, that's a lie"

so what is it? i've done some research and i think it might be a Crenicichla lepidota

i got it for $15 canadian and it's about 4.5 inches

the net doesn't have many sites on it so i was wondering if u guys could maybe answer some questions . . .

1. what's the latin/scientific name of my new fish?
2. will it get along with my midas and orange pike in my 135 gallon?
3. how big will my new pike get?
4. will it change color?

can't seem to add a pic to the thread, where's the option? here's a link to a pic of the type of pike i got : http://www.akwarium.host.sk/ryby_foto/p ... pidota.jpg


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Red pike is usually the common name of a Johanna pike ... the link is giving me a 403 error so can't peek at it.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Can you give another link to a photo site that lets others look?
We can only see the above.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

HIt the img button above the message body box, paste the link, hit img again to imbed a pic.


----------



## JustAWitness (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.akwarium.host.sk/ryby_foto/pielegnicowate/crenicichla_lepidota.jpg

do those work?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

nope, sorry. Looks like anonymous users don't have access to that portion of that webserver. Try photobucket.com its free. After you upload an image underneath it you can click on the IMG code and it will put a properly formatted img tagged link in your clipboard that you can paste into the message body of the forum.


----------



## JustAWitness (Jul 16, 2008)

JustAWitness said:


> Bought a new pike today. It was labelled at the store as a "Red Pike Cichlid" i was like "uh ya right, no way, that's a lie"
> 
> so what is it? i've done some research and i think it might be a Crenicichla lepidota
> 
> ...


i can see the pic when the thread comes up










http://www.akwarium.host.sk/ryby_foto/pielegnicowate/crenicichla_lepidota.jpg










http://www.fishbase.org/images/species/Crlep_ue.jpg


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey now i can see one of them. Looks good!


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

so 2 questions

where can i find this in the local california bay area, and how do you sex them? Im getting a 55 gallon soon and after the cycle i think i want to try a pair.

D


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

Crenicichla lepidota is the scientific name for this fish. They get up to 10 inches (smaller than your other 2 fish). Mine is a little wimp that at 7 inches long gets picked on by my 5 inch salvini, and even my 4 inch synspilum. I don't think it would have much of a chance living with a midas and an orange pike. Pikes seem to hate each other regardless of species. The color will stay the same on it as it gets older.


----------

